# Spider



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 2, 2022)

has anyone made a spider for their mini lathe ? mine is a no brand chinese 7x14 . i dont see a way to attach one .


----------



## addertooth (Jan 2, 2022)

It screws onto the threads on the "gear side" of the spindle.  It replaces the Jam-Nut which is already there.
Little Machine Shop sells pre-fabricated ones. 

I have one, it works well.

Here is a link to buy a completed one (or examine pictures to make the design you want).

LMS Spider for mini-lathe

Here is a picture of mine, forgive the dust please.


----------



## mickri (Jan 3, 2022)

I made one for my craftsman 12x36.  Not hard to make.  Like addertooth said it will replace the jam nut on the outboard end of the spindle.  Or buy the one from LMS.


----------

